# Canister vs. Sump



## naX (Jun 15, 2005)

I'll be upgrading to a 65 gallon acrylic aquarium within the next couple of months. I'm in the finishing stages of my stand construction so now it's time to think filters. Up until the past couple of days, I was going canister all the way. After reading through threads at other forums and then conducting a search here, I have started to question if I can use a sump instead. I have an empty 20 gallon long that would be ideal to use. Also, since my tank is acrylic, I can drill it for the sump inlet. I figure costs would be comparable between the two, with the sump possibly being a tad cheaper. I would section off a small area in the 20g for the filtration (bio-balls, sponge) with the remaining holding my heater, CO2 ladder/reactor, and other equipment. Some of the open questions I have are:

- Can a sump be as effective as a canister filter?
- Does having the 20g as a sump (filled probably 15g) mean I could possible stock as if I had a 80g tank?
- Should I drill or use the U-tube style overflow? If neither, what other options are there?
- If I drill a bulkhead, where should it be done? I've seen in the bottom corner with a tall standpipe (having the standpipe concealed within a chamber) and I've seen it in the top corner with a 90-degree elbow faced upwards (which really caught my fancy).

I'm sure I'll have more questions as I go, but I'm still just trying to read through a ton of threads right now. Any answers to my questions are appreciated!


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

Will a sump be as effective as a canister at mechanical separation? I would say probably not. Is a canister safer? I would say probably so. I'm a canister advocate in that you can plumb just about everything inline, including heater, co2 reactor, and pH probe (see scolley's tanks). There's just more chance of disaster with a sump.


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

- Can a sump be as effective as a canister filter?

Depends. A marine sump allows the use of a protein skimmer, a heavy stocked plantless uses a wet dry both of which are not simple canister mods. For planted you are looking at:
*hidden equipment
*stable water level (evaporation shows in sump)
*surface skimming
*potential for leaks/noise

- Does having the 20g as a sump (filled probably 15g) mean I could possible stock as if I had a 80g tank?

I would advise against the 20 long. It is a fairly short tank. Stocking is dependent on waste production (sump helps), aggression (no benifit) and other factors (??). Mark the full water level with the pump off and again with the pump on. Never exceed "pump on, full" and install a check valve or small hole in the return to prevent back siphon!

- Should I drill or use the U-tube style overflow? If neither, what other options are there?

Either drill and install a partition (ie "reef ready") or U-tube overflow. Keep it simple.

- If I drill a bulkhead, where should it be done? I've seen in the bottom corner with a tall standpipe (having the standpipe concealed within a chamber) and I've seen it in the top corner with a 90-degree elbow faced upwards (which really caught my fancy).

Durso standpipe in partition minimizes visual footprint and eliminates a potential point of failure. Overflow box is quick to remove if you change your mind/upgrade/sell.

I'm sure I'll have more questions as I go, but I'm still just trying to read through a ton of threads right now. Any answers to my questions are appreciated!


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

naX said:


> I'll be upgrading to a 65 gallon acrylic aquarium within the next couple of months. I'm in the finishing stages of my stand construction so now it's time to think filters. Up until the past couple of days, I was going canister all the way. After reading through threads at other forums and then conducting a search here, I have started to question if I can use a sump instead. I have an empty 20 gallon long that would be ideal to use. Also, since my tank is acrylic, I can drill it for the sump inlet. I figure costs would be comparable between the two, with the sump possibly being a tad cheaper. I would section off a small area in the 20g for the filtration (bio-balls, sponge) with the remaining holding my heater, CO2 ladder/reactor, and other equipment. Some of the open questions I have are:
> 
> - Can a sump be as effective as a canister filter?
> - Does having the 20g as a sump (filled probably 15g) mean I could possible stock as if I had a 80g tank?
> ...


Can a cannister filter be as effective as a sump? Answers below......DC


----------



## DR.V (Oct 29, 2006)

I prefer sump as they're easier to clean and maintain.

And if you like, you can design your own sump and have them custom made.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I am a firm believer that the sump/trickle filter is far superior to any other filter type if properly setup and maintained.


----------



## beatle (May 8, 2006)

I have a sump for my 90g salt and canisters for my 150g and 55g planted tanks. The sump for my 90 is a 30g long. It's nice always seeing the display tank full. I've also added an auto topoff to the sump so that it's always at the proper level as well.

I tell you, I was ready to throw the towel in on the sump idea as I'm very noise averse. I was able to finally plumb things properly and get the noise down to nothing, but it was touch and go for a while.  Read up on the "herbie" method on ReefCentral.com on how to get silent plumbing. I still like the canisters on my other tanks since they're so simple and always quiet.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

Well it appears you cant use the search there unless your a registered user so after some google searching I think I came across the original thread about the herbie method: Reef Central Online Community - NEW plumbing method for an ULTRA QUIET REEF TANK!!!! LONG !!!!

I didnt read past the point were it said "This modification will only work with built in overflow boxes with 2 bulkheads drilled in them!!!" since I cant drill my tank and it doesnt have built in overflows. But I am still considering the sump idea for my next plant tank, just that I'll have to use a HOT overflow.


----------



## LRoberts (May 26, 2009)

ianmoede said:


> Will a sump be as effective as a canister at mechanical separation? I would say probably not. Is a canister safer? I would say probably so.


SAY WHAT? :-0
A canister is safer then a sump... I think not.
Canisters do nothing but leak leak leak and have parts that go out that are way over priced. A sump is way safer then a canister any day of the week as long as you leave enough room in it for over flow if the electric goes out.

Why are people so stuck on these canisters? I don't get it. I have a 90 gal with a 29 gal sump and its a wonderful thing. I see people spend all this money on these canisters and the sump does the same thing if not better due to all the room in it. Hell even if you took two big HOBs and placed them on the sump below your tank you would be good to go.

Fact is a sump has a proven track record. A canister has a proven track record of leaking all over your floor sooner or later.


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

naX said:


> I'll be upgrading to a 65 gallon acrylic aquarium within the next couple of months. I'm in the finishing stages of my stand construction so now it's time to think filters. Up until the past couple of days, I was going canister all the way. After reading through threads at other forums and then conducting a search here, I have started to question if I can use a sump instead. I have an empty 20 gallon long that would be ideal to use. Also, since my tank is acrylic, I can drill it for the sump inlet. I figure costs would be comparable between the two, with the sump possibly being a tad cheaper. I would section off a small area in the 20g for the filtration (bio-balls, sponge) with the remaining holding my heater, CO2 ladder/reactor, and other equipment. Some of the open questions I have are:
> 
> - Can a sump be as effective as a canister filter?
> - Does having the 20g as a sump (filled probably 15g) mean I could
> ...


I say do as much reaserch as possible on freshwater sump-trickle filters. You may want a nice big sump without a trickle filter if your injecting CO2.
A sump when designed and plumbed right can be far superior method of filtration than a canister filter. 

Canister filters are easy to hook up and plug in thats why they are so popular. IMO many people are too lazy to deal with setting up a sump properly. It can be a hassle if its your first time setting up a sump. There can be some trial and error but to some people its worth it.

If you http://www.beananimal.com/projects/silent-and-fail-safe-aquarium-overflow-system.aspxwant a quiet fool proof overflow method look at this guys website


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

chuukus said:


> I say do as much reaserch as possible on freshwater sump-trickle filters. You may want a nice big sump without a trickle filter if your injecting CO2.
> A sump when designed and plumbed right can be far superior method of filtration than a canister filter.
> 
> Canister filters are easy to hook up and plug in thats why they are so popular. IMO many people are too lazy to deal with setting up a sump properly. It can be a hassle if its your first time setting up a sump. There can be some trial and error but to some people its worth it.



Check out my current project.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/87540-new-60-gal-now-worm-problem.html

Whisper quiet 20+ gallon sump that blows ANY cansiter filter out of the water.
Pun intended.

12+ inches of filter floss for mechanical seperation
6+ gallons of bio-media area
20+ gallons of sump evaporation reservoir
All heaters, pumps and Co2 injection hidden in sump.
Designed for low Co2 loss
Constant water levels in main tank at all times.

The advantages go on and on.
That and you can make one for cheaper than a canister filter too.


One word on trickel filter and Co2 loss.
*Its not the trickel that loses Co2, its total surface agitation.*
There are ways to design your sump/filter/tank to minimize surface agitation.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Sump filtration has the advantage not the other way around.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Sump filtration has the advantage not the other way around.


----------

